# OK, who's used this on clay soil?



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.moopti.com/exigrow/

slomo


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bottle water?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

From my understanding that is an extremely low pH (0) product and probably can't be used everywhere.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> Bottle water?


You checked out the entire site and came back with "bottled water". :shock:

slomo


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> From my understanding that is an extremely low pH (0) product and probably can't be used everywhere.


I take it you haven't used it yet. I actually called the company and got different info. Thanks for your comments though. 

slomo


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just looked at the first image. It looks like bottled water. I just looked for a sds and I can't find one other than a bunch of advertisements. Do you have more info on it?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Just defensive comments


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I looked at the active ingredient of 27% palm methyl esters and didn't find much on it other than it seems to be a bio diesel. The videos online look like it's an acid that dissolves compacted soil to loosen it up? They seem to really be pushing the "green" theme but if it's made from Palm it isn't that environmentally friendly.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I bought some, and I have heavy calcareous clay with high bicarbonate levels and high bicarbonate irrigation water. The palm methyl esters I think are more of a surfactant. The product has a synthetic acid in it that is supposed to flush the bicarbonates from the root area of the soil. This same synthetic acid is used in many industries as a cleaner.

Anyway, I have applied it three times, and haven't been able to determine if it is doing anything worthwhile. It was a purchase that I let my wife talk me into, and I likely won't be buying it again based on the lack of results.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I bought some, and I have heavy calcareous clay with high bicarbonate levels and high bicarbonate irrigation water. The palm methyl esters I think are more of a surfactant. The product has a synthetic acid in it that is supposed to flush the bicarbonates from the root area of the soil. This same synthetic acid is used in many industries as a cleaner.
> 
> Anyway, I have applied it three times, and haven't been able to determine if it is doing anything worthwhile. It was a purchase that I let my wife talk me into, and I likely won't be buying it again based on the lack of results.


 Thanks Spam for your info sir. Just to be fair, as we know, turning around clay soil is not a one time treatment. Great info on the product. I might try some myself.

I called the manufacturer. Sounded like it would work "best" in alkaline soils for a better reaction. They said even in slightly acidic soils it sould work "ok". Guess I need to try it on my dirt and see. Thanks again Spammage.

slomo


----------

